# Stuart, Fl 03/20/2014



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Much to my surprise my father informed me that he has never caught a Snook. So we left before sun up and hit some random docks. The action happened quick with a few small Snook then I hooked up on a monster. I was using my tarpon rod with 80lb leader and a circle hook. My dad missed netting it because he was organizing the poles or some crap and by the time he was ready to net the fish it took another run and straightened out the hook and got off. I played it cool and he will not see this post... Anyway I threw back over and bam! another big fish. This time he had the net ready after our little talk and this fish was landed. Though it was smaller it was still the biggest Snook I have caught since last year.
To sum up the day we landed 10+ fish by noon and hooked up on a bunch but it was a lot slower than my last time home last month. It was nice that his second fish was a slot fish and he landed 5 or 6 of them.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!! That's a SLAB.

Glad you could hook your dad up.

Jim


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that an east coast fish???? I thought the Indian river died!!! ?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

The run off from the lake has killed the river. It has also affected the snook which leave when they dump and go offshore. But they come back unlike most fish and I know where they are


----------

